# 35 car insurance



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I have had a look in the insurance section but could find little on the 35.
A plan require a tracker on the car and wont insure my wife so wondering who everyone else uses?

Thanks


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Admiral/ Elephant or Competition Car Insurance

A Plan aren't a player in insuring the '35


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CCI all the way even if you dont want to track your car.

Their cover allows modding to high BHP levels without premium increase.

Get my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Track cover :
Competition car Insurance give you 5 free trackdays ( 2 can be in europe ) with a low on track XS of £1000 plus your normal XS

Mannings will cover any amount of trackdays provided they are ATDO accredited including Europe but the excess is 10% the value of the car.

Non track cover :

Elephant / Bell / E car - all give basic cover for reasonable money and are more main stream . If you go this way and want to do a trackday with insurance cover then a typical days cover will cost you roughly £550 for the day. Due to this it makes sense if you have inkling to get on track to go with the 1st 2.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How does Competition car Insurance tend to compare against Elephant etc in terms of costs?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

You`ll pay a premium for CCI because of the included track day cover over the basic road cover of Elephant.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chris956 said:


> You`ll pay a premium for CCI because of the included track day cover over the basic road cover of Elephant.




Any idea how much extra money to include track cover? £100,200?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd disagree with regards CCI being more expensive because of the track cover.

I actually chose CCI because they were around £500 cheaper than my renewal quote with Admiral.

And yes, that's correct. £500.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

CCI quoted me £660 inc mods and the track days.

My renewal with Elephant came through at £824


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

*MrB* said:


> CCI quoted me £660 inc mods and the track days.
> 
> My renewal with Elephant came through at £824


That's a good price from CCI, I think I paid about £1450 same sort of age as you.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I was with A Plan for my first 12 months, tried Admiral but they couldn't even find the car when I asked for a quote!!

Went with CCI this year and they were £400 per year cheaper than A Plan last year!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

but you should always ignore your renewal quote.

I paid £800 last year with admiral. At renewal they quoted me £1800.

CCI were £1000.

Going through confused.com the new customer price of admiral was £800 again which they said they'd match.

In the end I went with CCI anyway because of the track day cover potential.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> That's a good price from CCI, I think I paid about £1450 same sort of age as you.


Last year they were around £1300, this year it has come right down


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> but you should always ignore your renewal quote.
> 
> I paid £800 last year with admiral. At renewal they quoted me £1800.
> 
> ...


I fully agree although to be fair it had only gone up around £70.00 anyway.

To get such a good quote from CCI with the track cover is a no brainer though


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you tried Ollie at Sky?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I paid £850 last year with CCI on a 7500 mile limit. I spoke to CCI in March about raising the limit to unlimited (an option I was offered at the time I bought it last year, i.e. call us back if you need it at the time) as I predicted it would be nip and tuck to my renewal date but they said no because the underwriter was limiting mileage to 7500 per annum from now on. They offered me a get around as track mileage does not count in calculating limit, so that gave me about 500 miles grace.

Are people getting renewals also having a mileage limit?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Aerodramatics said:


> I paid £850 last year with CCI. I spoke to CCI in March and they mentioned that the underwriter might limit mileage to 7500 per annum soon.
> 
> Are people getting renewals also having a mileage limit?


Yes, I understand the limit is in place on my policy, and was told that 7500 was the maximum they would do.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I'd disagree with regards CCI being more expensive because of the track cover.
> 
> I actually chose CCI because they were around £500 cheaper than my renewal quote with Admiral.
> 
> And yes, that's correct. £500.


On my last 3 cars CCI were a touch higher than a regular road policy but the increase was insignificant when you take into account 5 free track days cover.


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

I have just renewed my GT-R insurance. My existing policy is with Admiral and the renewal quote was £1,318. Five minutes on Comparethemarket gave me a best price with Elephant (same company as Admiral) of £799.

I tried CCI based upon the feedback here and a like for like quote was £2,200, even with the GTROC discount. I queried the big difference and they said that they have just had a ratings change which has pushed the price up on some vehicles.

I went back to Admiral and they have priced matched the Elephant price which I am more than happy with. 

PP


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Pilot_Project said:


> I have just renewed my GT-R insurance. My existing policy is with Admiral and the renewal quote was £1,318. Five minutes on Comparethemarket gave me a best price with Elephant (same company as Admiral) of £799.
> 
> I went back to Admiral and they have priced matched the Elephant price which I am more than happy with.
> 
> PP


You are lucky... I am on Admiral multicar and I have also got a quote of around £900 vs the initial £1300 on Admiral. However after calling Admiral they said they cannot match as online quotes are not 100% accurate... In the end I got it reduced to £1250 which is better than nothing...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got my Admiral multicar renewal through at £1200 for both cars. The GTR quote has soared from £520 last year to £760 with no change to circumstances. I was a tad shocked but searching around it looks like the going rate, must have been lots of GTR related claims over the last 12 months!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's all the new windscreens David.Yu keeps having!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a reasonable renewal quote from CCI who I used last year, unfortunately they (Aviva) have dropped the unlimited mileage option and the max they will now offer is 7.5k ... now where near enough for me.

I will have to look at other options now


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ForcedInduction said:


> Just got my Admiral multicar renewal through at £1200 for both cars. The GTR quote has soared from £520 last year to £760 with no change to circumstances. I was a tad shocked but searching around it looks like the going rate, must have been lots of GTR related claims over the last 12 months!


Wow...that's a very good price! I'm on multicar too but its 2.2k for both my cars  Oh well hopefully it goes down next year...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> have you tried Ollie at Sky?


 I called them 4 weeks ago, still waiting for them to call me back with a price.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Got a reasonable renewal quote from CCI who I used last year, unfortunately they (Aviva) have dropped the unlimited mileage option and the max they will now offer is 7.5k ... now where near enough for me.
> 
> I will have to look at other options now


And they have taken business use away as well as the unlimited mileage


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> And they have taken business use away as well as the unlimited mileage


Yeah, but they don't state that in the covering letter!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, those who say ignore your renewal quote are quite right. My renewal from CCI has arrived today and it's increased by 50% with no claims by me and no provision of "uninsured loss and hire car cover" (Ok policy addition value is only £18). Total damage? A whopping £1282 for me :runaway:

Like for like it's £1300 now vs. £850 last year. Ouch! :lamer: Stop it Mr. Y. !!!! :banned:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> Well, those who say ignore your renewal quote are quite right. My renewal from CCI has arrived today and it's increased by 50% with no claims by me and no provision of "uninsured loss and hire car cover" (Ok policy addition value is only £18). Total damage? A whopping £1282 for me :runaway:
> 
> Like for like it's £1300 now vs. £850 last year. Ouch! :lamer: Stop it Mr. Y.!!!! :banned:


Ouch...I suspect alot of us will face similar with CCI at renewal date


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, legal cover not an option now with CCI. I've been looking at DAS's website for legal cover. Not many people know that this covers you for deafening any driving offences (excluding excess alcohol) and a typical dangerous driving not guilty plea case might be £6k with barristers charging £1k/day. Could save you your licence as most people can't afford to hire one and plea guilty instead.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Left a message on Saturday for CCI to call me back but heard nothing since!
Think I will use one of the other 2 above instead.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a very poor experience with CCI also. 
I emailed them in October last year asking if they would be interested in quoting for my insurance. I received an 'out of office' reply from a Jennifer Parry. With no reply, I finally emailed them again in February of this year as my renewal date was approaching. I was sent a form to fill out by Jennifer and when completed and returned, I was subsequently told the wrong form had been sent to me. :nervous:
I then sent through the required information and was told that they were struggling to find realistic pricing and could I send through my best price from Admiral. I send my renewal price through and as I had heard nothing further, I sent 2 more emails over the following 2 weeks asking for the quote. 
Finally I receive a quote from Jennifer (GTR only) at over double what my Admiral multi-car (2 cars) renewal price was. :chairshot
I sent a further email detailing the poor service and lack of communication from CCI and surprise surprise to this day haven't received a reply. Very poor customer service. 
In the end I went with Admiral again. The renewal price was about £200 more than last year but I went on their site and entered all my details with my birth date 1 day later and I think my house number was incremented by 1, which provided a quote slightly less expensive than last year which they subsequently matched. (Their site didn't allow me to do a new quote as I existed on their database hence the change of birth date and house number). I hope this helps others.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Admiral multicar for me. Cheaper than the rest by some way and very friendly and as others have said, will match any comparison website quote. 

CCI will no longer insure for more than 7500 miles pa !


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> have you tried Ollie at Sky?


Thanks for the recommendation :thumbsup:

We are writing a lot of R35 policies at the moment, a lot going via our excellent family fleet option.. this seems to suit a lot of you GTROC members. 

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SkyInsurance said:


> Thanks for the recommendation :thumbsup:
> 
> We are writing a lot of R35 policies at the moment, a lot going via our excellent family fleet option.. this seems to suit a lot of you GTROC members.
> 
> Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance




You are double the price of Admiral/ Elephant to put you in the picture:sadwavey:


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, as I found too. Guess they are more critical on location, age etc but I'm not exactly a youngster in a dodgy area yet I was disappointed as Sky came well recommended but turned out nearly twice as much as others with bigger excess ! 

Guess you have to try half a dozen or so and takes your pick


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tigerruss said:


> Yep, as I found too. Guess they are more critical on location, age etc but I'm not exactly a youngster or in a dodgy area




Likewise I'm 36 and live in a very low crime area


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, 

sorry to hear we have been uncompetitive in some cases, as I say, we are insuring all model GTR's in good volumes but we cannot be competitive in every case, as much as we would like to be. If any of you wish to PM me your details I can have a look at individual cases and see whether we can improve or why we are uncompetitive. 

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Tried Sky and got a quote for £1660 viz. my CCI renewal of £1300. Adrian Flux did well this year and offered the same road insurance for £1030. It was mentioned I would get a better quote if I did not live in or near Liverpool, Manchester or Preston!!! Quite hard to do in the NW, unless I move to the Lakes.

Also offered key fob insurance to £1000 for £15 plus European onward journey breakdown cover for £54. Wonder if that includes flatbed? Lol  Legal cover for uninsured loss recovery also £15. Windscreen replacement cover £1000 for all my quotes in this thread.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Been quoted Approx 1100. which seems to be ok, Im 27 with 8 NCB


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Admiral for me, £700!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

just tried them and was quoted 750


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I must be getting old then!
Been quoted £557 by Elephant for both myself and wife.

For those of you that havent, consider adding you partner as this can lower the price by quite a bit sometimes.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I'd disagree with regards CCI being more expensive because of the track cover.
> 
> I actually chose CCI because they were around £500 cheaper than my renewal quote with Admiral.
> 
> And yes, that's correct. £500.


Yes iv just changed to CCI and it was only £575. They said you cant do over 7500 miles on there policy. I chose the 5000 miles which made it a bit cheaper. It was Aviva they used.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

TREG said:


> I must be getting old then!
> Been quoted £557 by Elephant for both myself and wife.
> 
> For those of you that havent, consider adding you partner as this can lower the price by quite a bit sometimes.


Yep that works for me too.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

TREG said:


> I must be getting old then!
> Been quoted £557 by Elephant for both myself and wife.
> 
> For those of you that havent, consider adding you partner as this can lower the price by quite a bit sometimes.


Yep she's on mine ; )


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Admiral for me, £700!!


£1650 for me... lol! :runaway:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> You are lucky... I am on Admiral multicar and I have also got a quote of around £900 vs the initial £1300 on Admiral. However after calling Admiral they said they cannot match as online quotes are not 100% accurate... In the end I got it reduced to £1250 which is better than nothing...


Doesnt sound right to me. Had exactly the same in Dec.
Was paying Admiral (multicar) about £890 gtr (with spouse on - which actually brings it down a tad)
Then got renewal through at £1300, which i expected from them they as they did it last yr too. 
So put details in as new on admiral and gtr was 930 and on elephant (admiral co) £850.
Phoned them and let them know my disappointment and they price matched the elephant quote, well they actually dropped it a bit due to single quote on elephant but have multicar.

Got to stick to your guns with robbing b*stards


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

£580 Admiral inc stage2 mods

10year Ncb 37 years youngish


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

If your lucky enough to be able to change cars yearly that's one thing but not building up no claims is slightly crackers unless you have money to burn of course. 

I went with cci, although I didn't want to transfer any ncb what I liked about them was the fact that if I proved I had ncb elsewhere I still got the discount so I got a price way way under anyone else. 

I thought they was great to be honest.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> £1650 for me... lol! :runaway:


£1850 for me from Admiral, it is a right lottery when a 49 year old chap with 24+ years of NCD and a clean licence gets quotes like that, looks like I will stay with CCI @ £1320 ... still not a happy bunny


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Saunders said:


> £580 Admiral inc stage2 mods
> 
> 10year Ncb 37 years youngish


Unbelievable quote you jammy sod :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had to pay another £200 last week to bring my first years mileage up to 7500, on about 5K now. That brings the total policy to £1650 for the first year, but next year I expect mileage will be less than 5K. I did 1200 miles in three weeks to run in...

Still the £1650 includes 5 track days which I will use up before the end of the first year.

Mine is parked in a secure underground car park wouldn't like to know what the policy would jump to if it was parked on street :nervous:

Anders


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Arcam said:


> £1850 for me from Admiral, it is a right lottery when a 49 year old chap with 24+ years of NCD and a clean licence gets quotes like that, looks like I will stay with CCI @ £1320 ... still not a happy bunny


Thats just rediculous. Most admiral quotes average around the 800-900 mark. I see youre in Manchester, the car must be left parked on the street at night in Moss side or Cheetham Hill to be given that quote


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

maxxwaxx said:


> Thats just rediculous. Most admiral quotes average around the 800-900 mark. I see youre in Manchester, the car must be left parked on the street at night in Moss side or Cheetham Hill to be given that quote


ROFL! I live in Rochdale ... not quite as bad as MS or CH and it is not on the street either


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Arcam said:


> ROFL! I live in Rochdale ... not quite as bad as MS or CH and it is not on the street either


Lol. :chuckle: The NW is the *wrong* place to be for competitive high performance insurance!

As you say tracker, alarms, garage, decades of NCB and no accidents seems to make sod all difference!!! 

Looks like we should move to sleepy Cambridgeshire opcorn:

Insurance companies... thieving monkeys... ! But we *all* know that!!! :runaway:

Great biz to be in, if you can! Money for old rope !! :banned: :smokin:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

£1300 on the street in London with CCI

Oldish fart, billionty tears ncb


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm with REIS (Chaucer) and have been since I got the car 3 years ago - they were recommended by Middlehursts. The premium has been about £1,000 a year. 

I am 47 with full no claims and 3 points. The car is garaged, but I am in the north west which I think is a main weighting factor.

It's limited to 7,000 miles, but includes business use and track cover. It is gone up by about £150 this year to £1,137, I reduced the value and increased the excess to £850, but have just had stage 1 mods so this pushed it back up. I do quite close to the 7,000 miles, but was told that I could increase it during the year if I felt I would go over it, I think unlimited mileage was less than £200 more.

I cant be bothered with online crap. I tried last year and after filling all mine and the misuses details in got a phone call from them and was asked the same questions again and then had to start haggling - life's to short so I learned my lesson and stuck with REIS. You get a letter with your renewal details, a named individual (the same for 3 years) and using the direct line it was a 5 minute call to go over the mods and other options such as the excess and then your sorted and can get on with your life - or more to the point back to work!

I would highly recommend them.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Im in the North West :nervous:. 37, No points/claims, Garaged, 5k miles, 650r conversion, £750 excess, 6yr NCD....CCI - £567 with 5 trackdays included :clap:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

as5606 said:


> Im in the North West :nervous:. 37, No points/claims, Garaged, 5k miles, 650r conversion, £750 excess, 6yr NCD....CCI - £567 with 5 trackdays included :clap:


Now that is veddy gud :clap: :bowdown1:

Older, garaged, trackered, Stage II, 7.5k miles, 12 years NCD, £500 excess, null point/claims but £1300 from CCI :flame:


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Admiral just quoted me £800 for me to insure mine when I get it, aged 28 10yrs ncb and 6 points on my license. Car kept on driveway and up to 6000miles a year


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

By the way a little hint I ve given to a lot of admiral customers, Its quite a lot cheaper to insure your GTR if you park it on the street, its also cheaper not to have the tracker activated with admiral elephant etc... try a quote and see


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tranter5 said:


> By the way a little hint I ve given to a lot of admiral customers, Its quite a lot cheaper to insure your GTR if you park it on the street, its also cheaper not to have the tracker activated with admiral elephant etc... try a quote and see




I wanted to tell you, you were wrong about the above but your right.
I'm with Elephant and I told them the car had no tracker and was parked on the street and the quote was £30 cheaper!!
I will leave the policy how it is in case my garage is ever broken into as for a £30 saving its hardly worth the risk imho.:thumbsup:


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

TREG said:


> I wanted to tell you, you were wrong about the above but your right.
> I'm with Elephant and I told them the car had no tracker and was parked on the street and the quote was £30 cheaper!!
> I will leave the policy how it is in case my garage is ever broken into as for a £30 saving its hardly worth the risk imho.:thumbsup:


At my ages it makes hundreds of pounds worth of difference otherwise I would probably park mine in the garage. It has certainly saved many of my friends a lot of money between 17 and 23 it seems to make a massive difference


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tranter5 said:


> At my ages it makes hundreds of pounds worth of difference otherwise I would probably park mine in the garage. It has certainly saved many of my friends a lot of money between 17 and 23 it seems to make a massive difference




Now you have made me feel old


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

TREG said:


> Now you have made me feel old


I do apologise


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Litchfield stg 5/6 mods to 750hp plus all the supporting brakes, suspension etc. this year admiral declined to quote which is a p.i.a. Cci wrong side of 1300 but no class 1 business, and mileage to limited so looks like sky at 1240 ish. Others between 2 and 4k.

I'm 39 with full Ncb, an sp50 which is 3 points and a clean accident record and an Ipswich post code which is one of lowest risk in country. All a bit sh!te really as insurance for me has doubled now in 3 years... To put into context my xerox Ducati super bike spec one off road bike has a higher level of performance, far more mods and is totally loopy for 1/5 of the insurance cost. Crazy really.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Chris try Keith Michaels on 0845 618 5306.I spoke to Jeremy,their GTR agent,very helpfull indeed.My cci quote almost doubled so tried the above and came in similar to cci last year,mods included(not sure about track day cover though).Also insuring second car with them and they sorted an excellent rate on that to.All in all cheaper than last year by a few hundred quid.Quite a surprise since rates seem to have gone a bit crazy this year judging by other quotes i got..


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

is there any point ringing CCI to re-quote as my renewal is a few hundred higher than last years 

will try calling sky, KM and adrian flux tomorrow as well


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> is there any point ringing CCI to re-quote as my renewal is a few hundred higher than last years
> 
> will try calling sky, KM and adrian flux tomorrow as well


Shannon Bruce at Sky tel 03303 331250 was very helpful and has given me best quote so far for mod'd GTR.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

26, 3years NCB, medium risk postcode

Sky : £1039 but needs tracker 
CCI : £939

Called CCI again.. For some reason they had commuting on my profile .. (I don't use the R for commuting) Removed commuting and it dropped my premium from £1.3 to £939! Very pleased with the quote and have gone with CCI again..


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Went for sky in the end at 1242. Little bit cheaper then cci but no trackways included. However the class 1 business, and mods insured, with decent annual mileage allowance was more important. Can't believe much I'm paying now. It's doubled in 3 years. I'm 40 this year ffs, and down to 3 points and no accidents in the last 5 years. Rant over, all paid, forget about it till next year.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

*URLs*

Has anyone got any URLs for these companies ?

a google of competition car insurance gets me 

Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance

or 

Performance Marque | Specialist Personal Insurance Broker

or a load of others, none of which have decent websites.


----------

